# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  میزبانی وب پایگاه داده های NoSQL

## مبین رنجبر

در تاپیک های مختلق این سوال مطرح شده بود که آیا میزبانی هوستینگی برای این نوع پایگاه های داده وجود دارد یا خیر.در این تاپیک به معرفی سایت ها و سرویس هایی پرداخته میشود که خدمات هوستینگ NoSQL را ( چه رایگان و چه پولی ) ارائه میکنند.

میزبانی MongoDB :

http://aws.amazon.com/nosql/
https://mongolab.com/welcome/
https://www.mongohq.com/home
http://www.rackspace.com/
http://garantiadata.com/
http://www.cloudbird.net/

میزبانی Redis:

http://redis4you.com/
http://aws.amazon.com/nosql/


میزبانی CouchDB و  SimpleDB و DynamoDB :

http://aws.amazon.com/nosql/

میزبانی RavenDB :

https://ravenhq.com/

----------

